# Galveston, TX:  Father burns baby in microwave



## Carol (May 17, 2007)

:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:

Warning:  Graphic story linked below.

http://www.fox11az.com/news/topstories/stories/kmsb-20070516-khoujc-microwavebaby.75f084cf.html


----------



## CoryKS (May 17, 2007)

> According to police reports, Mauldin told investigators God ordered him to go to Galveston.


 
The SOB's already lining up his insanity defence, I see.


----------



## Kacey (May 17, 2007)

That's absolutely horrible.  I don't understand people who can hurt babies or other defenseless people or animals.  :soapbox:


----------



## Carol (May 17, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> The SOB's already lining up his insanity defence, I see.



Um...this is Texas we're talking about.  That's considered "normal".


----------



## bydand (May 17, 2007)

:flammad:Hell isn't hot enough for this piece of ****.


----------



## BrandiJo (May 17, 2007)

PoS if people dont want children or dont want to raise children they can give them to loveling decent and kind people who do want children. THere is no excuse for this ever.


----------



## Tez3 (May 17, 2007)

I clicked onto the 'new posts' bit as usual and was running down the list and the father burns baby in microwave bit caught my eye and I thought, no, that can't be right but it was. I really cannot think of anything to say as this is so cruel and stupid. I agree with Bydand and I admit I'd like to be the one that sends him there! I think there'd be a queue though.


----------



## searcher (May 20, 2007)

I have no words to express what I am feeling.


----------

